# Ross Pirhana



## kingskid (May 31, 2006)

I ran across a Ross Pirhana bmx style bike in pretty good shape. Cool looking chrome frame, rubber covered pegs, looks all original. Anybody know the history of these, and maybe a ballpark value? I know that Ross bikes went out of business, not sure when. Seems like they made some pretty nice stuff.

Robert


----------



## mspinhd7399 (Dec 8, 2009)

Yes.... I sold them in the early 80's ... Ross was not know for being a popular BMX brand bike... So this was a very low end quality bike that retailed any where between $99.00 to $125.00. But its still a great part of american history since the Ross plant was located in Allentown Pa.


----------

